# scary sharp



## Woodster101 (15 May 2017)

Has anyone tried the scary sharp sharpening system, and could you let me know the fastest, combination of grits, heard some stories but fast is key as got shed loads to do, shall be grinding initially.


----------



## CHJ (15 May 2017)

It would be appreciated if you used the Forum search facilities to research some of the answers rather than generating threads just to increase your post count to meet the for sales rules.


----------

